# My Shigs



## Mute-on (Jun 11, 2013)

Pics attached 

Many thanks to Maksim!!!!!!!

Enjoy :thumbsup:

Justin


----------



## schanop (Jun 11, 2013)

Slippery slope, indeed. On Peer Sorensen board, are they?


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 11, 2013)

schanop said:


> Slippery slope, indeed. On Peer Sorensen board, are they?



You were my inspiration, Sir :wink:

Entirely correct on both counts :thumbsup: Very hard to find an end-grain board like that now - this one's at least 10 years old ...


----------



## schanop (Jun 11, 2013)

Good on you Justin, 10 years old Sorensen board. My board is just under two.


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice, and a KU trio. Can't tell - is the top one a mioroshi?


----------



## schanop (Jun 11, 2013)

I think the top one is Iizuka-san's oldest son Masauki's gyuto.


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 11, 2013)

Some details ... 

Top to bottom

Masayuki (eldest son) Ku Gyuto 210mm (schanop you are quite correct!)
Shigefusa Ku Santoku 165mm
Shigefusa Ku Nakiri 165mm

J :viking:


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 11, 2013)

I guess I am the only knifenut in down under without a Shig:dontknow: ...


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 11, 2013)

chefcomesback said:


> I guess I am the only knifenut in down under without a Shig:dontknow: ...



Join the club, you won't regret it. To the OP, beautiful KU Shig's!


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 11, 2013)

> Join the club, you won't regret it. To the OP, beautiful KU Shig's!


I would love to but I just have bought another Gyuto ( 4 and counting... ) , I had to sell one of the older ones so I can tell my wife "hey honey , I am just repleacing the one I just sold" I better save some coin before she figures out there is $500 missing from the account :knife:


----------



## Mrmnms (Jun 11, 2013)

you have a lovely family


Mute-on said:


> Pics attached
> 
> Many thanks to Maksim!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 11, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> Join the club, you won't regret it. To the OP, beautiful KU Shig's!



Thanks Pete!! Very satisfied with them :biggrin:


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 11, 2013)

Mrmnms said:


> you have a lovely family



Yes I am very proud of them :biggrin:


----------

